# Nexus 7 hangs at X animation



## Sniperfox47 (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay, I'm moving this question here from XDA since nobody there seems to want to help me, I hope you don't mind.

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]I know there are threads out the wazoo about this already but I want to make this thread to ask for help on my issues with it. This is the fourth time now where I've set up my tablet, got everything up and running, and then my battery dies (twice because I was running down my battery to let the kernel set up battery records and once by accident) and suddenly when I charge it back up and reboot it loads to the x boot animation and hangs there. I've waited several hours and it stays there (heating up quite a bit) without doing anything else.[/background]

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]The animation still cycles but doesn't advance. I'm on stock everything except superuser su and clockworkmod recovery. I've tried reflashing system, boot, bootloader, and clearing cache, dalvik cache, and battery stats, none of it helps.[/background]

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]Only thing I can find is flashing userdata or doing a factory reset (resets all of data except the sdcard) so obviously it's a problem somewhere in data but not on the SDcard. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this without a factory reset? I'm sick of spending hours getting everything set up just to lose it a day or two later. I don't want to factory reset a 4th time. Any help would be appreciated.[/background]

Also if anyone knows if it's safe for me to copy/paste my /data folder from now to after a factory reset to preserve my app data I would appreaciate it. I can't see why it would cause any serious problems but I don't want to try it unless I know it's safe.

Thanks for your time reading over this and thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Use the galaxy nexus link in my SIG to make an ADB backup.
Details in post one.

Then flash stock.


----------



## Sniperfox47 (Oct 19, 2012)

The only reference I could find to an ADB Backup was a link to http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__20#entry624356 (the post itself only refers to titanium backup or nandroid) and that assumes that I have access to ICS/JB's adb backup menu. Because I can not boot up, get adb debugging turned on, or accept the prompt it would provide that is not an option.

The only ADB interface I have access to is the one in clockworkmod recovery which cannot accept an adb backup request from the adb server on desktop.

As for a status update on where I am, I managed to set everything back up by copying /data/data, /data/app. /data/app-asec, /data/app-private, and /data/media (sdcard) to my pc and pasting them back after flashing userdata. I had to set up a few system settings and clear data on firefox and a few other apps but it was way faster than starting from scratch. The issue is still there though. If my battery dies I will yet again be unable to boot and will have to do this all over. I'm still looking for a better alternative.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't understand...originally the problem was that it wouldn't get past the boot animation. Now it sounds like it's up and running, so how is the issue still there?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You need to go back to stock. Your tablet just doesn't decide not to boot because you were setting it up when it died. Go to stock redownload your ROM. CHECK MD5!!! Flash ROM and reboot.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry but I think the only way to fix it is to do a factory data reset. You could get the nexus 7 toolkit (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195) to backup apps and SD card first before doing the factory reset though.


----------

